# A transient family member...



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

My mouse-killer brought this little chap in last night - clearly it was too wet to torture it to death outside. Then the eejit let it go!

I managed to corner it inside a shoe (the mouse, not the cat) and kept it overnight as he had blood on his head.

Released him this evening. A wood mouse, according to one of my friends who has more knowledge than me!


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

oh bless him, poor little bugger... he looks more like a harvest mouse in the second pic x


----------



## furrylover-mel (Oct 22, 2009)

Awe he's so cute! What a lucky escape,hopefully he'll have the sense not to get caught again :lol:

mel.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

What a wee little thing. I would have done the same. Good for you!


----------

